

Show HN: A DJ Khaled Tinder Bot - JayOtter
http://joelotter.com/2015/05/17/dj-khaled-tinder-bot.html

======
maknz
Great writeup, hilarious outcome! Nice work.

------
melicerte
That's What I Call hacking for fun

